# Around the World in 80 Slingshots



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a game that I've been meaning to start ever since I joined and saw the grand practice of slingshot trading taking place.

Around the World in 80 Slingshots

Yes, folks. We're going to race to collect slingshots from as many different continents and countries as possible!

It's not going to just be a one off race to a fixed goal, rather a series of goals that will be of varying difficulty and more or less an on-going challenge. Each goal will be awarded points and we can keep track of them in signatures or maybe with little badges. Around the World in 80 is probably quite hard to achieve, so it could take a while!

*Goal 1 - 1 point per country from which you have a slingshot *
*Goal 2 - 4 bonus points when you get 1 each from all of the four hemispheres - North, South, East and West.*
*Goal 3 - 6 bonus points when you get 1 each from any 6 continents - Africa, Asia, Europe, North America, South America, Oceania, Antarctica*
*Goal 4 - 5 bonus points when you get 5 slingshots from 5 different countries within any continent*
*Goal 5 - 80 bonus points for going around the World in 80 slingshots*

To qualify for the goals, each slingshot frame must have *any two* of the following three attributes. 
*M* = Made in that country
*L* = made largely of Local materials of that country
*P* = procured from a Person who was physically in that country
In other words, if you get a Dankung from me, it gets M and L for China (qualifies for China), but only P for New Zealand (doesn't qualify for NZ).

~ Slingshots may be acquired by trade, purchase or gift.
~ You must currently own each slingshot or had owned it for more than a year before you got rid of it.
~ Sovereign states, principalities, territories and dependencies can be included as long as they are here: Wikipedia List of Countries
~ Countries that are on more than one continent (like Turkey) can be considered one or the other, but not both.

*How to play:*

Easy! Just post a list of your qualifying slingshots, preferably along with a picture, maybe a flag icon or something indicating the country it represents and any info about the maker, materials or how you got it. Whenever you get a new one, post your updated list and claim your points. I will make up some mini-badges to put in your signature as various goals are reached. Below is my current list as an example to follow.

*Prizes:*

I'll send one of my naturals to the first person to claim 40 points!! :headbang:

If anyone else wants to offer a giveaway to the first to get five from your continent or some other goal, go right ahead! 

*Get trading!!*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

And here's my list to begin with. Take note of the info and layout for your own list:

1. Cayman Islands - Tabebuia natural. A prize from Dr J
M L P - Northern Hemisphere - North America










2. Sri Lanka - Jackwood and Teak. A gift from E~Shot.
M L P - Eastern Hemisphere - Asia










3. England - HDPE Blue Camo. July Santa trade from Lexlow
M L P - Europe










4. USA - Match Lighter Special. Prize from Bill Hays
M L P - Western Hemisphere - North America (picture to come)

5. Canada - Troy's One. A prize from Trobbie66
M L P (picture to come)

So I can claim 5 points for the 5 countries I have represented. I need a Southern Hemisphere shooter to claim Goal 2 bonus points.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, I think I got Portugal covered!  Fun game and right up my alley! I'll get back to this a bit later. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice game. Works out great for me as not too many people trade from Paris, France. My points are weak right now but I am working on it! Come get your europe and France points here! Trades rule!

-SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Man, I think I got Portugal covered!  Fun game and right up my alley! I'll get back to this a bit later. :thumbsup:


i thought your house doubled as the u.s. embassy for portugal ?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!! Work and sanding first then I'll get to typing.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome idea, ash. I have a feeling if I pursue this I'm going to end up on the NSA watchlist because of all the packages coming in from around the world.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Awesome idea, ash. I have a feeling if I pursue this I'm going to end up on the NSA watchlist because of all the packages coming in from around the world.



View attachment 44492


Relax Jax. You'll be ok. lol


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

treefork said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome idea, ash. I have a feeling if I pursue this I'm going to end up on the NSA watchlist because of all the packages coming in from around the world.
> ...


That guy is obviously crazy. If the hat isn't pointed it doesn't even stop 10% of the orbital mind beams. And why does he have one on his cat? Everybody knows they control cats through subliminal messages on TV. What a loon.

On a serious note, though, ask Hrawk about the time customs (I think it was customs) ransacked his place because of all the shipments he was receiving from out of the country. Of course, that's Australia. A land of savages and miscreants. Gotta stay ahead of the hooligans somehow.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Aluminum helmets are awesome.I always wear one when plinking.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I think I got Portugal covered!  Fun game and right up my alley! I'll get back to this a bit later. :thumbsup:
> ...


LOL!!!!!! :rolling:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BRUTAL idea!!!!!!! Way to go!!!

...(I think I have Florida covered ....shhhh!!! Don't tell anyone)

Seriously, great idea!! This goes in the same direction that many of us are heading: slingshot collection!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got another one to add to the collection now - SCOTLAND. I suppose that could be classified as another from Great Britain, but I think I'll run with the FIFA precedent and let the home nations stand apart. They have their own parliament, after all. Pics soon.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Love this idea. It is something that never ends. If it catches on I could see this as a pinned topic. Have to break out the box and see where I stand


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Well guys... i will never go far in this.... i dont like to keep slingshots lying around... i have one for me that i use all the time...one for my lad... and usually one other...thats been gifted or traded... that i will keep for a while...shoot...then pass on...

Just me i suppose...

I do however..have this for trade... will swap for a natural catapult... or some theraband gold... or some tubing  ...

Then you can add SCOTLAND to your collection


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright Ash, took a second to get a few up here. Cool game. We could pair this with my Bingo Game!!! lol I can see a whole new level of competition here 

Looks like 8 points so far. :king: Rustled up as many different countries as I could find. Have quite a few doubles and triples from a few places but only used one from each.

I also only need one more to get 5 different makers from different countries in Europe. I also need a south american sling to complete my hemispheres. Also need an African sling. Peace.

1. Quercusuber - Portugal









2. BullseyeBen - Australia









3. Ruthiexxx - Spain









4. DrJ - Grand Cayman Islands









5. Flicks - Germany









6. BCSlinger - Canada









7. Reecemurg - UK









8. Danny - New Zealand


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Alright Ash, took a second to get a few up here. Cool game. We could pair this with my Bingo Game!!! lol I can see a whole new level of competition here
> 
> Looks like 8 points so far. :king: Rustled up as many different countries as I could find. Have quite a few doubles and triples from a few places but only used one from each.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!!

Have to take pics now ... 

Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*E~Shot* (Sri Lanka)









*Saderath* (Greece)









*Btoon84* (USA)









*Mr. Teh* (Germany)









*Harson* (UK/Scotland)









*Alfshooter* (Spain)

Here's my first points (hopefully)!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Way to go, you guys! Those are mighty fine, Especially Ruthie's carved one 

The race is on!

BToon - 8 points

Quercusuber - 6 points

Ash - 5 points


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

(Doug Walker) Trade, USA



(Hrawk) Gift, AUS



(ZDP-189) Gift, HK


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

BunnyBuster-USA-wife got it for me







BCluxor-UK-I buy







Henry in Panama-Panama-won it

Ok more to come ????


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ruthiexxxx-Spain-trades rule!







Metropolicity-Canada-I paid hard cold paypal dollers for it







Vantu-Thailand-eBay

2nd batch


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone got updates after the Santa trades? I have. Pics to come


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my latest update:

1. Cayman Islands - Silver Button Wood natural. A gift from Dr J
M L P - Northern Hemisphere - North America










2. Sri Lanka - Jackwood and Teak. A gift from E~Shot.
M L P - Eastern Hemisphere - Asia










3. England - HDPE Blue Camo. July Santa trade from Lexlow
M L P - Europe










4. USA - Match Lighter Special. Prize from Bill Hays
M L P - Western Hemisphere - North America (picture to come)

5. Canada - Birch? natty. Santa trade from BC Slinger
M L P










6. Scotland - Two Tone natty - A trade from BPR
M L P










7. New Zealand - Aluminium DKC #2 Torpedo. A gift from Danny
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










8. Australia - Aluminium/Acrylic. A prize from Hrawk
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










So I can claim 8 points for the 8 countries I have represented here. All four hemisphere shooters are there to claim Goal 2 bonus points.

*Goal 1:* 8 points
*Goal 2:* 4 points

*Total:* 12 Points


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

And the points tally so far:

Ash - 12 points

BToon - 8 points
Quercusuber - 6 points

PorkChopSling - 6 points

Danny0663 - 3 points

Who else is going to join in?


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Thought I was doing good....Not.....some dang nice ones...I better get started for reals...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright here is the update ????








Sri Lanka- Teak & Purpleheart - e~shot (Irfhan)








Czech Republic- yew hammer natural- secret Santa 2013- Stej

I think that puts me at 8 points ????


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my latest update:

1. Cayman Islands - Silver Button Wood natural. A gift from Dr J
M L P - Northern Hemisphere - North America










2. Sri Lanka - Jackwood and Teak. A gift from E~Shot.
M L P - Eastern Hemisphere - Asia










3. England - HDPE Blue Camo. July Santa trade from Lexlow
M L P - Europe










4. USA - Match Lighter Special. Prize from Bill Hays
M L P - Western Hemisphere - North America (picture to come)

5. Canada - Birch? natty. Santa trade from BC Slinger
M L P










6. Scotland - Two Tone natty - A trade from BPR
M L P










7. New Zealand - Aluminium DKC #2 Torpedo. A gift from Danny
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










8. Australia - Aluminium/Acrylic. A prize from Hrawk
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










9. Germany - Oak and Ebony. A trade/gift from Antraxx.

M L P - Northern Hemisphere - Europe

So I can claim 9 points for the 9 countries I have represented here. All four hemisphere shooters are there to claim Goal 2 bonus points.

*Goal 1:* 9 points
*Goal 2:* 4 points

*Total:* 13 Points


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

And the points tally so far:

Ash - 13 points

BToon - 8 points
PorkChopSling - 8 points

Quercusuber - 6 points

Danny0663 - 3 points

Who else is going to join in?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my latest update:

1. Cayman Islands - Silver Button Wood natural. A gift from Dr J
M L P - Northern Hemisphere - North America










2. Sri Lanka - Jackwood and Teak. A gift from E~Shot.
M L P - Eastern Hemisphere - Asia










3. England - HDPE Blue Camo. July Santa trade from Lexlow
M L P - Europe










4. USA - Match Lighter Special. Prize from Bill Hays
M L P - Western Hemisphere - North America (picture to come)

5. Canada - Birch? natty. Santa trade from BC Slinger
M L P










6. Scotland - Two Tone natty - A trade from BPR
M L P










7. New Zealand - Aluminium DKC #2 Torpedo. A gift from Danny
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










8. Australia - Aluminium/Acrylic. A prize from Hrawk
M L P - Southern Hemisphere - Oceania










9. Germany - Oak and Ebony. A trade/gift from Antraxx.

M L P - Northern Hemisphere - Europe










10. France - Birch and Rhododendron. Trade and gift from Smiling Fury

M P - North/West/Europe










So I can claim 10 points for the 10 countries I have represented here. All four hemisphere shooters are there to claim Goal 2's 4 bonus points.

*Goal 1:* 10 points
*Goal 2:* 4 points

*Total:* 14 Points


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am gonna add up my points once I get my whole collection together in one country! Hahaha. Nice score in the game though.

Be well, SF


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

some slingshots i must say


----------

